# USB to MIDI interface...



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

I am using a Toshiba tablet PC for REW. I was able to calibrate it just fine, and everything seems to work but I am getting tired of manually setting the BFD.

I have seen a couple of USB to MIDI cable/boxes, but do not know which, if any, will work with REW & BFD. Does anyone have any experience with any USB to MIDI converters and REW? If so which is the least expensive device that works?

Paul


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

You should read this thread before you waste time on something that doesn't work. 

brucek


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

I confirmed I'm running v1.0 of the firmware. What is a popular budget USB-MIDI interface?
I found this -> http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/XMIDI1x1/ for $30 with free shipping. Any experience with this?
I know how to program with the front panel, but it sure is a PAIN.

Thanks
Scott


----------



## pinduro (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi Scott,

Check out the web for the craigslist in your area...if its anything like the one in mine, you might find a midi i/o for cheap.
good luck
Mike


----------

